# μεταβατικός λογαριασμός = accrued income and deferred expenses (ενεργητικού) | deferred income and accrued expenses (παθητικού)



## Palavra (Feb 17, 2010)

Ουσιαστικά, ο λογαριασμός στον ισολογισμό εταιρείας με τον οποίο μετατίθενται εισπράξεις και πληρωμές σε επόμενες χρήσεις για να είναι εφικτή η αποτελεσματικότερη αντιπαράθεση των εσόδων με τα αντίστοιχα έξοδα.

Διάφορες πηγές που βρίσκω δίνουν τις εξής αποδόσεις: transit account, transitional account, transitory account.

Εσείς τι λέτε;


----------



## Palavra (Feb 17, 2010)

Και να πω ότι εγώ ψηφίζω transitory account (δώστε μου, επιτέλους, λίγη σημασία!)


----------



## Themis (Feb 17, 2010)

Το transitory account κατήγαγε περιφανή θρίαμβο με 100% των ψήφων (της δικής μου συμπεριλαμβανομένης).


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2010)

*transitory account*
A type of account that serves as a holding account until all funds are moved to other appropriate accounts. For example, a clearinghouse might set up a transitory account to facilitate the transfer of stock shares between the buyer and seller. The buyer sends the shares to the clearinghouse, which holds them in the transitory account until the seller receives payment. Once the shares are sent by the seller to the buyer and the seller receives payment, the transitory account is closed.


Re: δώστε μου, επιτέλους, λίγη σημασία! 
Κατάλογος ελληνοαγγλικών ερωτημάτων με 0 απαντήσεις


----------



## anef (Feb 17, 2010)

Accrued income and deferred expenses για τους μεταβατικούς λογαριασμούς ενεργητικού
και 
Deferred income and accrued expenses για τους μεταβατικούς λογαριασμούς παθητικού

Εδώ σε μια μικρή παραλλαγή.


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2010)

Στο εύρημα της anef, υπάρχει (στη σελ. 77) ο όρος _*suspense accounts*_, που εκεί μεταφράζει τους «μεταβατικούς λογαριασμούς ενεργητικού».

Στη Wikipedia:
In accountancy, a suspense account is an account used temporarily to carry doubtful receipts and disbursements or discrepancies pending their analysis and permanent classification.

It can be a repository for monetary transactions (cash receipts, cash disbursements & journal entries) entered with invalid account numbers. The account specified may not exist, or it may be deleted/frozen. If one of these conditions exist, the transaction should be directed to a suspense account.

[...]

A suspense account is an account in the general ledger in which amounts are temporarily recorded. The suspense account is used because the proper account could not be determined at the time that the transaction was recorded. When the proper account is determined, the amount will be moved from the suspense account to the proper account.​


----------



## Themis (Feb 18, 2010)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η Άνεφ θέτει ένα δυσεπίλυτο ζήτημα, γιατί μάλλον καταντά αναπόφευκτο να αναρωτηθούμε αν μιλάμε για λογιστική βάσει ταμειακών ροών ή βάσει δεδουλευμένων. Δεν νομίζω ότι η απάντηση είναι ίδια στις δύο περιπτώσεις. Η αρχική περιγραφή της Παλάβρας τείνει μάλλον προς το πρώτο, οπότε υποθέτω ότι είναι προτιμότερη η απόδοση transitory account. Αν όμως μιλάμε για το δεύτερο, είναι απολύτως λογική η εκδοχή της Άνεφ.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 18, 2010)

Αυτό το καταπληκτικό βιβλιαράκι (το οποίο, ως άσχετη, πολύ το έχω εκτιμήσει), αναφέρει ότι οι μεταβατικοί λογαριασμοί έχουν τέσσερις κατηγορίες:
1. Έσοδα επόμενης χρήσης 
2. Έξοδα επόμενης χρήσης
3. Δεδουλευμένα έσοδα
4. Δεδουλευμένα έξοδα

Οπότε, η anef επιλέγει απλώς να περιγράψει τους λογαριασμούς αυτούς ανάλογα με το αν είναι ενεργητικού ή παθητικού. Πολύ καλή λύση, εγώ ωστόσο τώρα μεταφράζω ισολογισμό και έχω, εκτός από τον όρο του τίτλου, και τους 4 όρους που αναφέρω παραπάνω, επομένως χρειάζομαι απόδοση και για τον όρο του τίτλου.

Αυτό μου το βιβλιαράκι τους αναφέρει ως transitional accounts. Το Λεξικό Λογιστικής του Κάντζου (εκδ. Σταμούλη), τους αναφέρει ως transit και ως temporary.


----------



## anef (Feb 18, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Οπότε, η anef επιλέγει απλώς να περιγράψει τους λογαριασμούς αυτούς ανάλογα με το αν είναι ενεργητικού ή παθητικού.



Δεν την μηχανεύτηκα μόνη μου αυτή τη λύση (:)) απλώς έτσι έχω τον όρο στα κιτάπια μου! Μετά από μια μικρή έρευνα, και απ' όσο θυμάμαι από τότε που έκανα πιο συχνά τέτοιες μεταφράσεις, σε πρωτότυπους αγγλικούς ισολογισμούς δεν εμφανίζεται μονολεκτικά ο όρος. Δες και εδώ και εδώ  (είναι από τα ολλανδικά, οι αντιστοιχίες όμως είναι φανερές). 

Κατά τα άλλα, δεν είμαι σε θέση να σχολιάσω την παρατήρηση του Themis αφού δεν είμαι ειδική, ούτε φυσικά έχω αντίρρηση για το transitory, suspense ή ό,τι άλλο. Στο κείμενό σου προφανώς θα είναι φανερό το νόημα. Εξάλλου φαίνεται πως πολλές ελληνικές εταιρίες έτσι επιλέγουν να μεταφράσουν τον όρο.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 18, 2010)

anef said:


> Δεν την μηχανεύτηκα μόνη μου αυτή τη λύση (:)) απλώς έτσι έχω τον όρο στα κιτάπια μου!


Sorry!

Στο κείμενό μου δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι κανένα νόημα :) Είναι απλώς κελί σε ισολογισμό. Όχι σαν το κελί στο οποίο θέλω να κλείσω όλους τους λογιστές και να πετάξω το κλειδί στη θάλασσα...


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Έχω μέχρι τώρα δώσει τους ορισμούς που έχω δώσει για να δούμε ότι δεν είναι αυτό ακριβώς που θέλουμε. Σήμερα βρέθηκαν και άλλοι όροι, κατάλληλοι για τίτλο (δηλ. όλα τα accrued και deferred μαζί): interim accounts και temporary accounts. Για παράδειγμα, σε τούτο εδώ του Α-Β, οι interim accounts περιλαμβάνουν accrued expenses και other transitory accounts ενώ οι (assets') temporary accounts περιλαμβάνουν deferred expenses και accrued income. (Και να ήταν δικά μας τα νούμερα εκεί μέσα, το καταλαβαίνω να τρελαίνεσαι. Αλλά να τρελαίνεσαι μόνο για τη μεταφραστική χαρά...) Μεταφραστική λύση: Χρησιμοποίησε τον όρο που δεν θα χρειαστείς για απόδοση άλλου όρου.


----------



## Leximaniac (Mar 7, 2011)

Για την περίπτωση του deferred VAT, πώς θα το μεταφράζατε; Είμαι σε κατάσταση «μυαλό μαρμελάδα» λόγω δουλειάς και έχω κολλήσει...


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2011)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι πρόκειται για μεταφερόμενο ΦΠΑ, δηλ. που περιλαμβάνεται σε τιμολόγιο που δεν έχει εξοφληθεί και άρα δεν αποδίδεις το ΦΠΑ. Επιτρέπεται αυτό στην Ελλάδα; Νομίζω όχι. Και βλέπω κάποια «Μεταφορά ΦΠΑ» που δεν ξέρω τι σημαίνουν. Αυτοί που ασχολούνται με λογιστικά, ας αναλάβουν τώρα...


----------



## Leximaniac (Mar 7, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ. Θα περιμένω και άλλες γνώμες. Κάνω μια επιμέλεια και το έχω βρει ως αναβληθέν ΦΠΑ» που μου έχει κάτσει στο λαιμό γιατί έχω και εγώ την αίσθηση ότι το deferred είναι για μετάβαση αλλά δεν έχω ακούσει σχετικό κάτι...


----------



## Themis (Mar 7, 2011)

Στον "Κανονισμό (ΕΚ) αριθ. 1725/2003 της Επιτροπής για την υιοθέτηση ορισμένων διεθνών λογιστικών προτύπων σύμφωνα με τον κανονισμό (ΕΚ) αριθ. 1606/2002 του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου και του Συμβουλίου", γίνεται λόγος για αναβαλλόμενο φόρο, αναβαλλόμενες φορολογικές υποχρεώσεις κτλ. Βλ. εδώ ανεπίσημο κωδικοποιημένο κείμενο που ενσωματώνει τροποποιήσεις μέχρι τον Οκτώβριο του 2008. (Με αλλαγή της γλώσσας στην ίδια σελίδα μπορεί κάποιος να δει το ελληνικό, γαλλικό κτλ. κείμενο.)

Ας σημειωθεί ότι πρόκειται για κανονισμό, άρα έχει άμεση ισχύ σε όλα τα κράτη μέλη της ΕΕ. Και ότι η καθιερωμένη στην Ελλάδα ορολογία υφίσταται τη σχετική αποσταθεροποίηση.


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2011)

Ωραιότατα. Μπορούμε στο εξής να ψάλλουμε κι εμείς τον αναβαλλόμενο!


----------



## Leximaniac (Mar 7, 2011)

Θέμη σ' ευχαριστώ και αν μπορώ να κάνω μια άλλη ερώτηση: Αν κατάλαβα, λοιπόν, καλά το deferred tax είναι συνώνυμο του postponed tax; 

Ρωτάω γιατί, τουλάχιστον για ΗΠΑ, φαίνεται να υπάρχει διαφορά γιατί ο ένας θα πληρωθεί (είτε το επόμενο τρίμηνο είτε το επόμενο οικονομικό έτος) ενώ ο δεύτερος δεν πληρώνεται τελικά... είτε γιατί το κράτος τον ακυρώνει είτε γιατί τελικά δεν χρειάστηκε να πληρωθεί λόγω δηλώσεως.


----------



## Themis (Mar 8, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω πώς χρησιμοποιούνται οι δύο όροι στις ΗΠΑ. Σίγουρα όμως το deferred tax πρόκειται κατ' αρχήν να πληρωθεί (ή να αφαιρεθεί, αν πρόκειται για deferred tax asset και όχι liability). Συνήθως όμως υπάρχουν περιορισμοί: π.χ. η ζημία μιας χρονιάς μπορεί ενδεχομένως να επιτρέπει μείωση φόρου στην επόμενη χρήση ή σε μικρό αριθμό επόμενων χρήσεων, αλλά όχι επ' αόριστον. Ή μια πρόβλεψη (provision) μπορεί να δημιουργεί δυνατότητα μείωσης φόρου η οποία ενδεχομένως πραγματώνεται μόνο αν η πρόβλεψη όντως χρησιμοποιηθεί. Η ποικιλία αυτών των περιπτώσεων είναι άπειρη από χώρα σε χώρα.

Για να σε μπερδέψω ακόμα περισσότερο, βλ. εδώ: "Tax deferral, which is legal, means a postponement, not an elimination, of a tax liability". Τώρα, τι διαφορά μπορεί να βρεθεί μεταξύ deferred tax και postponed tax, το αγνοώ.


----------



## Leximaniac (Mar 8, 2011)

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για όλα, Θέμη. Αν και είναι λίγο πονοκέφαλος, γι' απόψε τουλάχιστον, θα το αφήσω ως έχει το θέμα και ευελπιστώ να βρω αργότερα χρόνο να προσπαθήσω να λύσω το μυστήριο :)

Καλή σου συνέχεια /Καλή ξεκούραση


----------

